# Need some snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## wingplowwilly (Jan 2, 2007)

Will someone send some snow to Rhode Island, please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

+++++++++1


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

Looks like mother nature is finally coming around and at least sending us some cold anyways. Depending on what station you listen to, maybe some snow next week. J.


----------



## FORDV10 (Jan 17, 2004)

Looks good for Friday the 19th possible snow for CT and RI.


----------

